# Trovoada 28-05-2011



## hugosantos (28 Mai 2011 às 11:55)

Nunca tinha tentado fotografar uma trovoada de dia, isto foi o melhor que consegui..


----------



## Norther (28 Mai 2011 às 14:31)

para o começo não esta mal, eu tb tenho muitas dificuldades ainda, ando a aprender e se alguem me indicar formas de fotografar agradeço.

Esta foi ontem:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Francisco C. (28 Mai 2011 às 15:57)

Boa Hugo não está nada mal , eu ainda não consegui , estive agora na rua mas está dificil , aqui na minha zona e está espetacular , vou agora viajar para  minha terra concelho de Moura e já vi no mapa, está uma atividade de DEA , magnifica , vou tentar , abraços e boas fotos.


----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 01:19)

hugosantos isto é uma entrada no fórum pela porta grande! Raios de dia, não é para todos! 

O teu Norther esta um luxo! Raio e cortina bem marcada de precipitação!


----------

